# Chinese Braided Line



## Eye-Eye-Eye (Jun 9, 2009)

I was looking on Ebay to buy some Power Pro line and noticed listings for many different braided lines made in China. Cost is definately attractive but has anyone ever tried these lines?


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Only works on Asain carp


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Breakaway said:


> Only works on Asain carp


I seriously can't stop laughing lol


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

speaking of asian carp, there is a nice fiberglass mount of one (they are BIG)on the 2nd floor of the OSU main library where they currently have a stone laboratory (OSU lab on lake erie)exhibit.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I think the real stuff is way overpriced. Based on that, I'd guess its probably fine. I don't do braid though (part of which is bc I think its a ripoff. just like yamaanything).


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I have not but have considered ordering some for the heck of it. Wouldn't hurt for when I catfish and the like.

Although I have ordered lures directly from China, not bad quality. Worth the $1-$2 each.....just wish I could find 6-8" cranks/minnows for muskie on there as well.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> I think the real stuff is way overpriced. Based on that, I'd guess its probably fine. I don't do braid though (part of which is bc I think its a ripoff. just like yamaanything).


Is everything over priced and or a rip off? You seem to like almost nothing.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't think everything is a ripoff lol. Heres the unopened boxes of lures I could find. I'm pretty sure I have 2 more boxes the same size at my parents lol. Most of those rapalas are of the "made in finland" variety and the best stuff (like husky13 collection, countdown jointed, ristos, etc) is on the bottom. Like I said in another thread, I think i'm a 1%er. In the top 1% of people on here with the most lures. I've got about 15 of the plano 3700s loaded with opened lures too (like 3-6 per compartment) and thats after 6 got ripped off this spring. And if you push it any further, I'll be forced to upload the pick of my japanese box. Each lure cost more than that steeeenkin PP lol. Yep in the lower left are mister twisted jointed balsas.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Damm I thought I had enough! I need to get more! !

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You sure do! And 90% of the time im either fishing a homemade crank or 1 of 2 dardevle spoons lol. I could supply every kid at a city of columbus fishing derby with their own arsenal of lures lolol.

"lure hoarders"


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

JamesT said:


> I don't think everything is a ripoff lol. Heres the unopened boxes of lures I could find. I'm pretty sure I have 2 more boxes the same size at my parents lol. Most of those rapalas are of the "made in finland" variety and the best stuff (like husky13 collection, countdown jointed, ristos, etc) is on the bottom. Like I said in another thread, I think i'm a 1%er. In the top 1% of people on here with the most lures. I've got about 15 of the plano 3700s loaded with opened lures too (like 3-6 per compartment) and thats after 6 got ripped off this spring. And if you push it any further, I'll be forced to upload the pick of my japanese box. Each lure cost more than that steeeenkin PP lol. Yep in the lower left are mister twisted jointed balsas.


My wife says my unopened lure collection rivals Gander Mountain


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Whats even funnier mushroomman is i think a while back you bought a premier rod from my brother that was originally mine. Too hilarious lololol.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Whats even funnier mushroomman is i think a while back you bought a premier rod from my brother that was originally mine. Too hilarious lololol.


Is that I haven't even used it and have no clue as to why I needed it. I have 30 rod and reel combos spooled and ready to fish, when I do go I only take the same 4 everytime....but I'm prepared for anything anytime. It's amazing this hoarding disease I have with fishing stuff. I was at Cabelas a couple weeks back bought a whole bagful of lures. 
Yes Slippy, the saugeye killers are still $1.99 per bag and I loaded up


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

yep, even funnier for sure...

luckily or me and my pocketbook, its basically just lure thing. Never got into rods and reels that much.

I've got 4 rods and 6 or 8 reels. And nothing fancy. I figure I will end up trashing a rod and reels wear out. At least when I lose a lure, out of site out of mind lol...

I have ordered a few lucky crafts and megabass from japan though...I was saving all those bubble wrappers for a while. When I finally decided to toss them I filled up a few large garbage bags...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I think we need to start an anglers anonymous group on here lol...I nominate you and myself as moderators until someone can show proof that we are just candyland lol...(I can only imagine some peoples collections)....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I cleared gander hilliard out of all the terminator spinnerbaits that came with the free extra skirt last fall....

and whenever I need a new mepps bucktail, I go through every one and pick the one with the most fur....

This thread has me rollin...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I guess we hijacked this thread, oh well. Yes this lure buying seems to get out of control. I have boxes of old used Bagley crankbaits that I see selling on ebay for big bucks, I just can't part with them though. Yo Zuri crankbaits I still have new in boxes, Limberneck spinnerbaits new in packaging, just soooo much stuff I can't remember.
Someday somebody will have to sell all this stuff and will probably wonder what the heck I was thinking hoarding this stuff. My real hope is that one day before I'm too old I'll actually find time to use it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh yes the bagleys. I've got about 6-7 of the original fat cats that were made in florida (NOS of course), as well as about 5 gold and 5 silver each of the original 4" and 5.5" bagley balsa minnows (I couldn't remember the name, went to the bagley website and see they have a new joint project with Jarmo Rapala, uh ohhhhhh that cranks look nice!)that were also made in florida, and a handful of the original brass honey bees, etc. 

and I'm addicted to the original rapala perch color (not the foiled one....). Once I purchased a $120 lot of used rapalas for ONE LURE (not good to get on ebay after a night on the town)!!!!

and still trying to collect a complete set of all lures they ever made in the "minnow" color and "fathead minnow" color....

but I have seen a site that puts me to shame. It is a rapala collectors site, that unless you have a budget of 50k or more, forget it (I'm not joking). I don't know where they get the stuff, but they show pictures of case after dealer case of old rapala husky13s in every color they ever made...and there are a lot of rapala lure that never made it to any catalog or store that somehow these guys get cases of.....when I need to feel like I don't have a problem I'll go see what they are up to...

I feel a bunch of weight lifted after these discussions lol....thanks for lending an ear.....


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Lol this is great. I've only got four boxes full and my girlfriend thinks I'm nuts? I do have more rods and reels than brains some were my Grandfathers.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I think this is the best thread yet.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Heck, if some of you guys get the feeling that you have too many lures send me some! I'll be more than happy to accept.


----------

